# cloning



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I usually work alone so congrats too Porkchop my apprentice. I quess you are on your own now too! Iam very proud of your accomplishments as well. Good luck and stay involved!:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> I usually work alone so congrats too Porkchop my apprentice. I quess you are on your own now too! Iam very proud of your accomplishments as well. Good luck and stay involved!:thumbsup:


If you usually work alone ... Then how many hours does porkchop have under you?

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pilot light said:


> I usually work alone so congrats too Porkchop my apprentice. I quess you are on your own now too! Iam very proud of your accomplishments as well. Good luck and stay involved!:thumbsup:


Parting is such sweet sorrow.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

pilot light said:


> I usually work alone so congrats too Porkchop my apprentice. I quess you are on your own now too! Iam very proud of your accomplishments as well. Good luck and stay involved!:thumbsup:


What the heck are you talking about you crazy sob? English man...lol


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> If you usually work alone ... Then how many hours does porkchop have under you?
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


 Porkchop is the other ape in my pic!:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> What the heck are you talking about you crazy sob? English man...lol


 He was a great apprentice I have had a few. But he was simply the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

pilot light said:


> He was a great apprentice I have had a few. But he was simply the best!:thumbsup:



Where is this Porkchop you speak so fondly of? Is he a member? Bring him in!:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Where is this Porkchop you speak so fondly of? Is he a member? Bring him in!:thumbup:





pilot light said:


> Porkchop is the other ape in my pic!:laughing:


You must have missed this


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> You must have missed this


He is waiting for all the dotted I's and crossed T's too be completed. I mentioned our site but he said was too busy too hash out trivial thoughts and ideas. He is young and enjoys his freedom I left it at that!:yes:


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

care to explain?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

EdwardHowell said:


> This is great..And that will be a great idea.


Nice covered pool, and a boat besides


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Well now that Porkchop is a journeyman he can lead! He is not half bad, wants results, works hard, can measure offsets, told him I can thread the 3 inch, he seems to enjoy bossing people around, great foreman! Told him I will lobby for better tools too! It is great too watch it happen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pilot light said:


> Well now that Porkchop is a journeyman he can lead! He is not half bad, wants results, works hard, can measure offsets, told him I can thread the 3 inch, he seems to enjoy bossing people around, great foreman! Told him I will lobby for better tools too! It is great too watch it happen! :thumbsup:


Obama says you didn't make Porkchop into the not half bad JM he is today.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pilot light said:


> ...


PLEASE don't quote spam links.

Thanks.


----------

